# WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

*WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem Ihr mir schon geholfen habt meine Systemkonfig zu Optimieren, hoffe ich, dass Ihr mir jetzt noch helft die fehlenden Komponenten für meine Wakü zu finden

Hier ist erstmal der Link zu Aquatuning: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2ccde2e7d481d0c4cddd561f70d1f014
Ich weiss, ist nicht viel drin..

---------
Meine Systemkomponenten sind folgende:

Intel Core i5 4670K
Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 8GB
VTX3D RADEON R9 290x (Wakü vormontiert, Link unten)
Corsair RM Series 650Watt 

---------
WaKü:

Pumpe: Aquacomputer 12V Pumpe
Details: Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version
Link: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046
Preis: 90€

Zubehör: Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung
Details: Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 - Schwarze Ausführung
Link: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 - Schwarze Ausführung Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 - Schwarze Ausführung 52242
Preis: 7€		

Radiator: 	Phobya G-Changer 360 V.2 	
Details: Phobya G-Changer 360 V.2 - Full Copper
Kommentar: Passt der in den Deckel? (Wegen der Dicke)
Link: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.2 Black Phobya G-Changer 360 V.2 - Full Copper 35223
Preis: 80€

CPU Aufsatz: EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ 
Kommentar: Passt doch oder?
Link: EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Supremacy - CPU Blocks - Blocks
Preis: 60€

GPU: VTX3D RADEON R9 290, X-Edition watercooled with EKWB
Kommentar: Schon Montiert..
Link: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wassergekühlte VGA-Karten » VTX3D RADEON R9 290, X-Edition watercooled with EKWB

AGB: EK-RES X3 250 
Kommentar: Fragt sich wohin in das Gehäuse..
Link: EK-RES X3 250 - EK-RES X3 series - Reservoirs - Reservoirs & Accessories
Preis: 55€

---------
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi XL
Link: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Shinobi XL Big-Tower - schwarz Window
Preis: 150€

---------
Offen:

Brauche ich bei meinem System einen 2. Radiator?
Wenn ja, wohin? Vielleicht hinten wo man einen 120er Gehäuse Lüfter anbringen könnte?

Was für Lüfter für die Radis empfehlt Ihr mir? Sie sollten natürlich sehr leise sein. Und farblich zum Rest passen, dazu mehr unten..

Was für Schläuche brauche ich? Auch wegen der größe, und länge?

Was für Anschlüsse und Anschlusstüllen (mit oder ohne Gewinde?) brauche ich? Und wieviele?

Wieviel Wasser muss ca. in mein System?

Was für zusätze Brauche ich für das Design, siehe unten.

Habe gedacht ich baue irgendwo ein TStück ein, dann kann ih das Wasser einfacher ablassen, sollte es nötig sein. Ist das Sinnvoll?

Bei Leds hatte ich an diese gedacht: Alphacool LEDready 5mm Ultrahell Rot inkl. G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool LEDready 5mm Ultrahell Rot inkl. G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul Alphacool LEDready 5mm Ultrahell Rot inkl. G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul 83106

---------
Design:

Hier ein paar Fotos an denen ich mich orientieren will..

http://www.ekwb.com/uploads/images/rotator/malik.jpg

So wie hier, sollen die Schläusche relativ "gerade" verlegt werden:
http://liquid-cooling-pc.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/high-end-gaming-pc-wasserkuehlung-2.

Was haltet ihr davon?
Mayhems "Aurora" - Tharsis Red Coolant
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems "Aurora" - Tharsis Red Coolant 1000ml Mayhems "Aurora" - Tharsis Red Coolant 1000ml 30221
Mayhem's Aurora - Tharsis Red Coolant (Fixed) - YouTube
Finde ich extrem Cool  

Ist die Frage ob ich nicht besser zu Blau schwenke, da mein Mainboard blaue akzente hat?!
Dann so:

MDPC 032 | murderbox 008 by Charles Harwood

---------
Wenn Ihr sonst noch Tipps und HInweise habt, wäre ich euch sehr Dankbar.

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
NECR0


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*



> Brauche ich bei meinem System einen 2. Radiator?


Besser ist das. 




> Wenn ja, wohin? Vielleicht hinten wo man einen 120er Gehäuse Lüfter anbringen könnte?


Oben 360. Unten 240, vorne 240 oder auch 360 wenn du auf den Käfig verzichtest.  Ich habe im BitFenix Shinobi XL jetzt vorne 240er unten 240er und oben einen 360er. 
Wenn du vorne und unten einen einbauen willst wird es aber sehr eng. Es geht nicht so wirklich. Also den 360er oben und dann einen 240er vorne oder unten.



> Was für Lüfter für die Radis empfehlt Ihr mir? Sie sollten natürlich sehr leise sein. Und farblich zum Rest passen, dazu mehr unten..


NB- eloop sind sehr leise es gibt aber noch andere. 




> Was für Schläuche brauche ich? Auch wegen der größe, und länge?



Die Qual der Wahl. 11/8 und 16/10 knicken nicht so schnell wie 13/10er. Dafür sind da die Anschlüsse günstiger als bei den 16/10. 11/8 sieht etwas mickrig aus. Natürlich alles Geschmackssache!



> Was für Anschlüsse und Anschlusstüllen (mit oder ohne Gewinde?) brauche ich? Und wieviele?


 2 Anschlüsse pro Komponente die im Kühlkreislauf angeschlossen wird. 



> Wieviel Wasser muss ca. in mein System?


ca. 1 Liter aber wieder abhängig vom System. 



> Was für zusätze Brauche ich für das Design, siehe unten.


z.B. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot 1000ml 30175




> Habe gedacht ich baue irgendwo ein TStück ein, dann kann ih das Wasser einfacher ablassen, sollte es nötig sein. Ist das Sinnvoll?


sinnvoll ja aber kein muss


----------



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

Ok, wenn ich vorne den 240er Radi nehmen würde, könnte ich dann den HDD Käfig behalten?  

Und Idee wo der AGB hinkönnte?

Danke schonmal


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

in das shinobi xl passen ohne modding zwei 45mm dicke 360er radis mit einseitiger lüfterbestückung. allerdings gehen dadurch alle fünf 5,25" schächte verloren. je nach verwendeten radiatoren kann man glück haben und man kann noch den zweiten von oben voll nutzen. für eine lüftersteuerung oder einen kurzen slot-agb reichen die oberen beiden schächte noch aus. mit einem 240er in der front verliert man den untersten schacht. 
der festplattenkäfig kann einfach nach vorne versetzt werden.

wie eine wasserkühlung im shinobi xl aussehen kann, kannst du dir in meinem tagebuch anschauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...er-bitfenix-vergessen-hat-21.html#post5947029


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Nee der kleine Käfig für die HDD's muss raus. Ich hab in den 5,25" Schächten trotzdem 2xSSD, 1x HDD, 1xDVD und 1x Lüftersteuerung. 

Wenn du den Radi nach unten machst wird es recht eng zum NT hin und die Fläche fällt weg um sie ggf. für die Pumpe zu nutzen.

AGB ist die Frage was du möchtest. Röhre, Aufsatz, klein, groß usw. usf. Ich habe jetzt eine Aquastream Pumpe mit Aquainlet 150ml AGB auf dem NT. Platz zwischen Graka und Pumpe ca. 1mm  Die Pumpe ist aber auch rel. groß!


----------



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Als AGB habe ich den im Blick..

AGB: EK-RES X3 250 
Kommentar: Fragt sich wohin in das Gehäuse..
Link: EK-RES X3 250 - EK-RES X3 series - Reservoirs - Reservoirs & Accessories
Preis: 55€

Wenn der HDD Käfig Rausfällt, kann ich dann dort noch den AGB unterbringen? 
Dann kommt vorne ein 240er Radi hin, links daneben der AGB und weiter links daneben die Pumpe?

Ich bräuchte dann einen Adapter für 5,25 Zoll auf 3,5 oder? Was Empfiehlt sich da? Würde gerne eine 3,5 Zoll HDD und eine 2,5 Zoll SSD unterbringen..


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Sowas z.B. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Befestigung für HDD (Einbauwinkel) 3,5" auf 5,25" Befestigung für HDD (Einbauwinkel) 3,5" auf 5,25" 85027
oder sowas Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Feser Solid Arrow SSD Holder / Extension - black Feser Solid Arrow SSD Holder / Extension - black 21086
Das 2te habe ich für die HDD. Die SSD kannste auch mit Kelbeband irgendwo festkleben. Meine liegen einfach auf dem DVD Brenner (Der is eh mehr Deko). 

Das mit dem AGB kannste so machen. Falls er zu hoch ist muss er zwischen Käfig und Graka. Sollte aber auch gehen! Bin leider nicht an meinem Rechner sonst könnte ich mal meinen Alten AGB "anhalten" und das etwas genauer sagen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

glaub mir, der käfig muss nicht raus, wenn man nur einen 45mm dicken mit einseitiger lüfterbestückung verbauen möchte. man muss den käfig nur verschieben. ich habs selber schon gemacht


----------



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

ok das ist gut, kannst du einen 45mm (240er) Radi empfehlen?

und jetzt ne ganz doofe frage: sollte ich 13/10er Schläuche nehmen wollen, was muss ich hier wählen? 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch


----------



## xeno75 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Ich bin nicht sicher was du meinst, in der Kategorie 13 mm findest du 13/10er Schlauch? Im Normalfall solltest du mit einem 3 m Pack auskommen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

ich hab 13/10er schläuche, durch verweden vieler winkel gibt es auch keine knicke. 

ich kann dir die alphacool-radiatoren empfehlen, die nutze ich selber.


----------



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

die 10 steht für die innenmaße?


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Innendurchmesser. Die 13 ist der Aussendruchmesser.

Notfalls Smartcoils nehmen dann knickt auch nix ab. Ich hab alle Schläuche damit verpackt und gerade ist kaum ein Schlauch verlegt.


----------



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

Thx^^

Also hätte dann den Radi für vorne: 
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm 35265

ist zwar nur 30mm aber passt 

So was Schlauch und Tüllen und so angeht:

Schlauch:
ClearFlex60 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - ClearFlex60 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm klar (3/8") ClearFlex60 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear 59024

Ich brauche immer adapter auf 1/4 Zoll oder? Das wäre dann diese:
13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 62076

Passt das?


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Komischer Schlauch. 12,7/9,5 da kann ich nix zu sagen.

Das sind keine Adapter das sind Anschlüsse  Die schraubt man in das G1/4 Gewinde und auf die andere Seite kommt der Schlauch. Sind die richtigen! Nimm auch ein paar gewinkelte Anschlüsse (90er und 45er) dazu. Nicht überall kann man mit den graden Anschlüssen arbeiten!


----------



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

ok  (bin ja neuling  ) 

also bei 5 Komponenten, brauche ich 10 Stück?

Und, brauche ich für meine Pumpe (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046) nicht noch 2 Davon (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" 52003 )?


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

für die Pumpe brauchst du 1x Einlass und 1x Auslassadapter. Die gibts auch im Set! Auf die Adapter kommen dann die Anschlüsse. Also bei 5 Komponenten die 10 Anschlüsse richtig!

Warum willst du die Ultra Version von der Pumpe? Die Standart sollte es auch tun und leistet nicht weniger!


----------



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Die kann  die Wassertemperatur messen sowie Durchfluss und so..  Dann brauche ich das nicht noch extra..


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Ein Anschluss für einen DFM ist kein integrierter DFM.  

Die beschreibung ist etwas naja. Guck mal bei der Standart Version ist eine Tabelle unten die alle unterschiede auflistet. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version 49050


----------



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

Nagut aber Temperatur.. (ist vlt ein bisschen oversized)

Das T-Stück kann ich einfach irgendwo zwischen hängen oder? Zum Auslassen..

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 T drehbar 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 T drehbar 62282


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Nee so tief wie möglich!  Das Wasser muss durch die Schwerkraft aus dem Hahn rauslaufen. Du machst nicht die Pumpe an und Hahn auf! (Geile Vorstellung!)


----------



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

ja stimmt, aber die frage bezog sich mehr darauf ob ich an den T Seiten 2 Schläuche dranmachen kann.

Ok dann wäre das Thema durch. Jetzt zum Wasser, was haltet ihr davon:

Mayhems "Aurora" - Tharsis Red Coolant
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Mayhems "Aurora" - Tharsis Red Coolant 1000ml Mayhems "Aurora" - Tharsis Red Coolant 1000ml 30221
Finde ich extrem Cool


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

ist aber nur eine show-flüssigkeit. der effekt verliert sich relativ schnell wieder


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Aus Angst vor Ablagerungen, ausflockung der Farbe usw. verwende ich nur klare Flüssigkeit. Dafür habe ich rote Schläuche mit schwarzen smartcoils.


----------



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

ok Danke :]


----------



## Joselman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Die Drehzahl alleine ist nicht entscheidend. Wichtig ist vor allem auch der Druck der Lüfter.

NB-eloops lasse ich z.B. so mit 600-900 u/min laufen. Einfach testen wie weit du runter regeln kannst wenn alles läuft.


----------



## NECR0NIK (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

So hier Abschließend noch meine Einkaufsliste.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mal drüber gucken und mir sagen ob irgendetwas (abgesehen von HDD, SSD und Sata Kabel) fehlt.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgzwK2RCpSkRdDZ5TGRNNnRXdU4xdGxsNEtsTGR1dVE&usp=sharing

Dankeschön


----------



## Oozy (10. Dezember 2013)

Das NT würde ich tauschen gegen ein Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 550W. Die Corsair Netzteil sind ziemlich schlecht.

Was die Wasserkühlung anbelangt, müssen die Experten nochmals einen Blick darüber werfen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2013)

Und nimm noch mindestens 2 90Grad Anschlüsse dazu.
Als 360er radiator würde ich nen Alphacool 45XT nehmen und dazu Noiseblocker Lüfter. 
Schlauch von Masterkleer als 3,3m pack.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Hier ein beispielbild für das case mit zwei 360ern. ich hab den laufwerks- und festplattenkäfig nur entfernt, da ich die nicht benötige und ich zudem eine push-pull konfig habe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das zweite set lüfter vom oberen radiator ist unter der abdeckung, dafür musste ich die plastikstreben unter dem gitter entfernen

ganz zu anfang hatte ich jedoch nur einen radi und einseitige lüfterbestückung, da musste ich die käfige nicht entfernen. den hdd-käfig hab ich allerdings zerschnitten, damit der nicht soweit ins innere ragt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie man sieht, passt es genau. den hdd-käfig kann man entweder ganz entfernen, oder ein stück in richtung netzteil versetzt wieder anschrauben. dann schliesst der vorne genau mit der kante der aussparung ab.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

OMG, warum hast du nur diese roten Schläuche drin.
Mir gefallen die irgendwie garnicht, hab die bei mir direkt nach ner Woche weider rausgeschmissen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

das rot sah auf den bildern beim händler besser aus


----------



## NECR0NIK (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage: bei dieser GraKa: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Wassergekühlte VGA-Karten » VTX3D RADEON R9 290, X-Edition watercooled with EKWB

Ist es da egal ob die Schläuche von oben oder unten kommen? und brauche ich dann nicht zwei "Stopfen" für die anderen Seiten?


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

die zwei verschlussschrauben müssten eigendlich zum lieferumfang gehören. und ja, es ist egal, ob beide von oben, beide von unten oder einer oben einer unten. hauptsachen nebeneinander, nicht untereinander


----------



## NECR0NIK (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

 ok. Super, Danke. Nach Weihnachten wird dann bestellt was das Zeug hält


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

diese karte ist allerdings keine 290x, sondern eine 290 in der x-edition. darum ist die auch günstiger, als eine 290x mit referenzkühler 
allerdings ist der leistungsunterschied so gering, dass du auch ruhig zur 290 non-x greifen kannst. du kannst auch manche der 290er zu 290x karten flashen. welche genau, musst du raussuchen.

die 290x mit wakü vorinstalliert wäre eine von denen hier:
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON R9 290 Serie » Club 3D RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with EKWB + Backplate
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON R9 290 Serie » VTX3D RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with EKWB + Backplate
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON R9 290 Serie » VTX3D RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with aqua computer
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON R9 290 Serie » MSI RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with EKWB + Backplate
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON R9 290 Serie » MSI RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with aqua computer
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON R9 290 Serie » VTX3D RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with EKWB
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON R9 290 Serie » Club 3D RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with EKWB
Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON R9 290 Serie » MSI RADEON R9 290X, 4096 MB watercooled with EKWB


----------



## NECR0NIK (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Ja ich denke ich bleibe bei der 290 x-edition^^ Irgendwo muss man grenzen ziehen 

hier nochmal dien Einkaufslisten:

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/f8b944631a10582562cccd090ca6ccfa
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d7e0c89a81b5fc07563a3743bfa7442c

wisst ihr / du  ob was fehlt?


----------



## Joselman (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Womit willst du die 5 Lüfter steuern?


----------



## NECR0NIK (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Ich weiss das die Pumpe zumindest welche Steuern kann. Wieviel weiss ich nicht genau. Aber ich weiss das mein Board 5 Lüfter Steuern kann. 

Gigabyte Z87X-D3H Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

die pumpe kann laut der homepage 3 "airstream" lüfter steuern. genaueres steht da nicht. ich würde jedoch die aquastream standart holen und eine steuerung einzeln.


----------



## NECR0NIK (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

was böte sich denn an? Bräuchte ja einen Temperatursensor und müsste 5 Lüfter Steuern.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

wenn du ein bisschen geld bei den lüftern drauflegst, kannst du pwm-varianten nehmen und dieses (oder ein ähnliches) kabel: 
Akasa Flexa FP5S PWM Splitter Cable, 45cm (AK-CBFA07-45) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
damit steuert dein mainboard die lüfter, wie es normal bei einem lüfter vom cpu-kühler auch gemacht wird. durch die stromzufuhr vom netzteil könntest du auch mehr als die 5 lüfter anschliessen, brauchst natürlich noch weitere verteiler.


----------



## NECR0NIK (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Habe mich inzwischen für diese Lüfter entschieden: 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XLP - PWM ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XLP - PWM ( 120x120x25mm ) 78173

So dann würde dieses Kabel ja passen: 

AKASA 5PORT LÜFT-VERTEILERKAB 4POL 45CM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Nur zur klarstellung, dann wird das Kabel einfach am MB eingesteckt wo die CPU normalerweise den PWM anschluss hat? Oder ist das egal? Wäre ja logisch...


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

ich würde es an den cpu-steckplatz stecken, bei einem mainboard mit guter lüftersteuerung ist der port aber eigendlich egal. hauptsache es ist ein 4pin pwm anschluss. 

diese lüfter wären besser, kosten aber fast doppelt so viel: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-PS ( 120x120x25mm ) Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-PS ( 120x120x25mm ) 78270
aber allein die beigelegte entkopplung für die lüfter ist den aufpreis mMn wert. durch diese entkopplung hat der lüfter keinerlei direkten kontakt zu dem case bzw in diesem fall zum radiator. ich glaube, die schrauben bei den lüftern sind M3, bei vielen radiatroen ebenfalls. also kann man das entkopplungsset auch uneingeschränkt nutzen


----------



## NECR0NIK (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

nun gut, überzeugt. ich Denke dann sollte alles vorhanden sein. 

@FeuerToifel: Dei AGB ist doch 25cm hoch oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

mein aktueller agb ist eigendlich ein 250er cape corplexx. ich hab aber die minimal kürzere röhren vom balancer 250 genommen, damit ich zwar einen recht großen agb habe und dennoch keine platzprobleme bekomme.
die röhren vom balancer sind wegen dem größeren boden etwas kürzer. der unterschied war aber nur bei knapp 15mm, was bei mir aber schon ne menge ausgemacht hat. sieht man ja auf den aktuellen bildern in meinem tagebuch.

also ein 150er agb war mir zu klein, 200er hab ich nicht gefunden, also 250er genommen.


----------



## NECR0NIK (24. Dezember 2013)

Ok super  ich muss echt sagen, dass ich euch sehr Dankbar bin. Und wo wir schon dabei sind wünsche ich euch ein frohes Fest! 

Eine weitere Frage hat sich mir aber noch gestellt, wo bekomme ich solche Schläuche her? Bzw. Wie bekommt man das so hin? (In Bezug auf die Formung und den "Knick")  

Ach und FeuerToifel? Ich kann das AdapterKabel was du mir rausgesucht hast doch auch direkt an die Pumpe anschließen oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

das auf den bildern sind keine schläuche, sondern acrylglasrohre. alle selbst zurechtgebogen und angepasst von dem modder. 

das adapterkabel an die pumpe? wenn die pumpe pwm-regelung kann, ja. wenn nicht, dann bringt das nix. wenn die pumpe nur über spannung regelt, wäre es sinnlos, da die spannung ja direkt über das netzteil an die lüfter gegeben wird. gedacht ist das kabel an sich, um mehrere lüfter über den cpu-lüfteranschluss zu regeln, damit diese gleich laufen, wie der lüfter dort.


----------



## NECR0NIK (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

SO! Auch wenn etwas verspätet, hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem (fertigen) Werk. Ich danke euch allen, ihr die mir geholfen habt  

Ich glaube ganz fertig wird man mit so einem Teil nie, habe schon die nächsten Ideen und Verbesserungswünsche :b




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Frage ist aber noch aufgekommen, wie Ihr im nächsten Bild erkennen könnt (hoffentlich), passt dort kein Lüfter mehr rein der 25mm dick ist.
Die Kühlung vom MB ist da im Weg. Es gibt ja flachere Lüfter, könnt ihr da welche empfehlen? Oder andere Lösungen?

Naja sonst komme ich auch erstmal mit 2x120 (fat) und 2x120 (slim) klar :b CPU und Graka kommen bei voller Leistung (ohne OC) auf nicht mehr als 37 grad 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich zu wenige Tüllen mit Winkel hatte, das werde ich in naher Zukunft noch ändern  Dann sieht das auch nicht mehr so aus als hätt ich die Schläuche da einfach Reingeworfen  

In den ABG kommt auch noch eine LED in den Deckel, habe nur die erste Kaputt gemacht -.- (zu fest gedreht). 

Wenn Ihr sonst noch Ideen habt, immer Raus damit^^
Ich mache demnächst nochmal schönere Bilder mit ner besseren Cam. Die kommen dann auch in den Bilder Threat.


----------



## Joselman (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Sieht doch ganz gut aus! Ist das ein 60er Radi oben? ich hab mit dem 45er oben kein Problem. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200 rpm ( 120x120x12mm ) 78230
Die könntest du versuchen aber ich fand die nicht so prickelnd. Liegen jetzt bei mir in der Ecke.... 

Mit den Ideen ist so ne Sache.  Ich hatte es anfangs fast genauso wie du und nun bin ich bei 4 Radis und 6 Kühlern im Kreislauf. Jetzt ist leider kein Platz mehr im Shinobi.


----------



## NECR0NIK (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: WaKü für i5 4670+ VTX3D RADEON R9 290x in BitFenix Shinobi XL*

Ja ist ein 60er :b 

Den Slipstream habe ich auch schon gefunden, nehme aber an das der Relativ laut wird. Ich werde da nochmal ein bisschen rumfummeln und nachdenken 

Momentan reicht die Kühlleistung ja (noch)


----------

